# Looking for a Compact Small Size laptop



## bad_till_bones (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi,

As the subject line goes, I am looking for a small size laptop.

Pls suggest some good laptop that is small in size.... May be at 11 inch or 13 inch.  Need to do daily browsing, some office work and little bit of image editing ( not that detailed one).


*1) What is your budget? --- 40K


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less. max 12" if it comes

*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? --- Browsing, little bit me office, basic image editing.


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ? --- Nothing special, bur should run the above task smoothly


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like? ---- NA


6) Anything else you would like to say?*

Screen resolution *--- *1080p (*Full HD*)
Battery back up *---- * normal (*3-4hrs*) / extended (*5-7hrs*) *)*
Purchase place *---- online or local in Delhi*


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2020)

Few choices :

1. *www.amazon.in/dp/B087D3KCZK/

2. Buy HP 14 Thin & Light 14-inch FHD Laptop (Ryzen 5-3450U/8GB/512GB SSD/Windows 10/MS Office 2019/Vega 8 Graphics/Natural Silver/1.46 kg), 14s-fr0012AU Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

3. *www.amazon.in/dp/B082P8PS29/


Third one would be my pick. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 20, 2020)

Don't think those netbooks are worth it. Smallest laptops at that budget might be 14" ones, I doubt there are decent 13.3" ones under 40k. The Asus Vivobook or HP 14 suggested above are good choices.

For normal usage, maybe Apple iPad + KB case can do the job? Surely will cost more & has all disadvantages of being an Apple product but is compact, easy to use & has a great touchscreen enabled display.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 20, 2020)

How is Microsoft Surface Go 2?


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 20, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> How is Microsoft Surface Go 2?


Don't take the eMMC storage base model. Too slow and small storage size.

As @omega44-xt said, an iPad would serve you better for the usage you stated.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 20, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> Don't take the eMMC storage base model. Too slow and small storage size.
> 
> As @omega44-xt said, an iPad would serve you better for the usage you stated.



OP note interested in iPad as per this.
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/tablet-between-15k-to-20k.209000/post-2393382


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 20, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> How is Microsoft Surface Go 2?


Its worse than iPad. If Win10 isn't a requirement, iPad + KB will serve you much better. Otherwise, get a 14" laptop.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 21, 2020)

Guys I wan't a portable device.  A 2 in 1 types.  Windows 10 is a preference.

That was the reason I was looking for Surface Go 2 (Intel M3 processor variant).

Max budget 60k.  Any other choice according to the above preference?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 21, 2020)

Steven Paul jobs said:


> Wait, 60K US dollars?
> 
> Edit: I got it.



I will clear the confusion.

Guys I wan't a portable device. A 2 in 1 types. Windows 10 is a preference.

That was the reason I was looking for Surface Go 2 (Intel M3 processor variant).

Max budget 60k INR. 

Any other choice according to the above preference?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> I will clear the confusion.
> 
> Guys I wan't a portable device. A 2 in 1 types. Windows 10 is a preference.
> 
> ...


That was a spammer you replied to. He's banned now.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 21, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> I will clear the confusion.
> 
> Guys I wan't a portable device. A 2 in 1 types. Windows 10 is a preference.
> 
> ...



Please advise on this please.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 21, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Please advise on this please.



Why are you looking for 2in1 tablet?? Is it for portability or touch screen??   ( Remember Laptops are same at portability(


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 21, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Why are you looking for 2in1 tablet?? Is it for portability or touch screen??   ( Remember Laptops are same at portability(



Touchscreen plus portability.  Light weight.

And yes based on Windows 10.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 21, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Touchscreen plus portability.  Light weight.
> 
> And yes based on Windows 10.



By a good 50k laptop for touch screen u can go with something like airbar


What about android tabs? But mind it they don't last long(neither does 2in1s)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 21, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Touchscreen plus portability.  Light weight.
> 
> And yes based on Windows 10.


How much RAM do you want in your device? I mean the 2-in-1.

In fact why not look out for the HP Pavilion x360 series of laptop? They provide the active pen stylus included with the package and price.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 21, 2020)

Lenovo Ideapad Flex 5 is another device for a better buy .


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 21, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> I will clear the confusion.
> 
> Guys I wan't a portable device. A 2 in 1 types. Windows 10 is a preference.
> 
> ...


Your requirements will likely not be met in your budget unless you make some big sacrifices, better to get 14" laptop as suggested earlier.

Or increase the budget for this:
*www.amazon.in/HP-13-ay0044AU-13-3-inch-Integrated-Graphics/dp/B086LQVR3C/
Amazon.in


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 21, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Your requirements will likely not be met in your budget unless you make some big sacrifices, better to get 14" laptop as suggested earlier.
> 
> Or increase the budget for this:
> Amazon.in
> Amazon.in


I think he is considering the likes of detachables  from some chinese companies.
Alldocube, Voyo,Chuwi,Teclast,etc. to name a few.

@OP could also consider, of buying Smartron t.book flex core i5- 7th Gen. well within his budget,but dated hardware.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 21, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> How much RAM do you want in your device? I mean the 2-in-1.
> 
> In fact why not look out for the HP Pavilion x360 series of laptop? They provide the active pen stylus included with the package and price.





omega44-xt said:


> Your requirements will likely not be met in your budget unless you make some big sacrifices, better to get 14" laptop as suggested earlier.
> 
> Or increase the budget for this:
> Amazon.in
> Amazon.in





kg11sgbg said:


> Lenovo Ideapad Flex 5 is another device for a better buy .



Do you guys think that the above would be better than Surface Go 2? Actually, I was preferring Surface Go 2 in sense of portability and light weight.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 21, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Do you guys think that the above would be better than Surface Go 2? Actually, I was preferring Surface Go 2 in sense of portability and light weight.



Chuwi makes great tabs, worth a look on aliexpress.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 21, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Chuwi makes great tabs, worth a look on aliexpress.


Not a fan of that.

BtW - please have couple of queries -

1. Will these HP X360 or Lenovo Flex be better than Surface GO 2?

2. If the answer of first query is yes, which one is better, the HP one or the Lenovo one?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 21, 2020)

Which one is better -

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08GD9QM9B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_UOrUFb9Y9HR6H
Or 

*www.amazon.in/dp/B087D4GCN4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_fQrUFb4YDZKSM


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 21, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Not a fan of that.
> 
> BtW - please have couple of queries -
> 
> ...



1) HP is better than core m3

2) HP ryzen 5 4500U compared to i3 so HP is better


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 21, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> 1) HP is better than core m3
> 
> 2) HP ryzen 5 4500U compared to i3 so HP is better


Brother, 
Which one is better out of these two?

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08GD9QM9B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_UOrUFb9Y9HR6H
Or

*www.amazon.in/dp/B087D4GCN4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_fQrUFb4YDZKSM
Or link me to some other option that you suggest.....around 60k only.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 21, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Brother,
> Which one is better out of these two?
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08GD9QM9B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_UOrUFb9Y9HR6H
> ...



Ofc i5 10th gen is better on HP, but if possible get this instead (7K more than you previously linked)

*www.amazon.in/HP-13-ay0044AU-13-3-inch-Integrated-Graphics/dp/B086LQVR3C/


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 21, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Ofc i5 10th gen is better on HP, but if possible get this instead (7K more than you previously linked)
> 
> *www.amazon.in/HP-13-ay0044AU-13-3-inch-Integrated-Graphics/dp/B086LQVR3C/



Both HP n Lenovo that I linked are 10th Gen i5.

And how much performance difference one would notice if I compare this with Ryzen 5 model?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 21, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Do you guys think that the above would be better than Surface Go 2? Actually, I was preferring Surface Go 2 in sense of portability and light weight.


*If you have decided,then jump for it.*
But there are good alternative choices,with low budget than MS Surface Go 2. As @RumbaMon19  has commented.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 21, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> *If you have decided,then jump for it.*
> But there are good alternative choices,with low budget than MS Surface Go 2. As @RumbaMon19  has commented.


Brother shifting my mind two these HP n Lenovo one.

Help me decide btw - 

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08GD9QM9B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_UOrUFb9Y9HR6H
Or

*www.amazon.in/dp/B087D4GCN4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_fQrUFb4YDZKSM
Or

*www.amazon.in/dp/B086LQVR3C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_dlC_VTsUFbKSJWXAQ
Usage is normal daily use - browsing and emailing.  Some word, excel or ppt work.  Little bit of youtube video editing. Please suggest according to this.  Thanks.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 21, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Brother shifting my mind two these HP n Lenovo one.
> 
> Help me decide btw -
> 
> ...


Eyes closed go for the HP one. Because,HP having Intel Core i5 10th Gen. is much,much powerful than the Lenovo Core i3 10th Gen. one
The best one would have been the HP with the Ryzen 4500U,only con is that it has 256GB of SSD. Though you could modify or increase the SSD drive accordingly. And your budget increases to nearly Rs.10K.

Your move brother. Your Choice brother. Your budget brother.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 22, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Eyes closed go for the HP one. Because,HP having Intel Core i5 10th Gen. is much,much powerful than the Lenovo Core i3 10th Gen. one
> The best one would have been the HP with the Ryzen 4500U,only con is that it has 256GB of SSD. Though you could modify or increase the SSD drive accordingly. And your budget increases to nearly Rs.10K.
> 
> Your move brother. Your Choice brother. Your budget brother.



For that matter....the work that I have to do - daily browsing, emailing, little bit of word, excel and ppt.  And at max basic editing of Youtube videos, this i3 model is also ok

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08GD95H1N/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_qoDUFbFP52VN0
What say guys?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 22, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> For that matter....the work that I have to do - daily browsing, emailing, little bit of word, excel and ppt.  And at max basic editing of Youtube videos, this i3 model is also ok
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08GD95H1N/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_qoDUFbFP52VN0
> What say guys?


Considering the money being spent, better get i5/R5 CPU as those are more powerful & more futureproof. Even general tasks are slowly becoming more resource intensive, so 50k on 2c/4t CPU isn't that great. Get that 62k HP with i5 or drop touchscreen.

PS: Touchscreens on laptops aren't as useful for most people as they think.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 22, 2020)

^Clearly explained,Friend.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 22, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Considering the money being spent, better get i5/R5 CPU as those are more powerful & more futureproof. Even general tasks are slowly becoming more resource intensive, so 50k on 2c/4t CPU isn't that great. Get that 62k HP with i5 or drop touchscreen.
> 
> PS: Touchscreens on laptops aren't as useful for most people as they think.



Got it.

"PS: Touchscreens on laptops aren't as useful for most people as they think." - please throw some light on this statement.  Do you mean that the touchscreen stops functioning after a while or it's not that smooth or what?  Because, I have a clear set of jobs that I would be doing via touchscreen.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 22, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Got it.
> 
> "PS: Touchscreens on laptops aren't as useful for most people as they think." - please throw some light on this statement.  Do you mean that the touchscreen stops functioning after a while or it's not that smooth or what?  Because, I have a clear set of jobs that I would be doing via touchscreen.



1)Windows is not much optimized for touch(Yes, I know windows 10 has a tab mode and better support for touch) but the apps are not at all made for touch. I have experienced this because i have a windows tablet, which I use for sketching and other drawing hobby.

2)Adobe software does not have good support for touch, because they were not made that way.

3) only by touch screen if you have to teach or make sketches. Also u will be stuck to win 10 afterwards, as for me, the touch screen's drivers are closed source and hence linux does not support it.

and believe me, u will be bored after 30 Minutes of using touch screen, as it has NO gestures or any other thing.

-----------EDIT

One last point, if the screen breaks, then you are boomed. as these screens are very tough to find.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 22, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> 1)Windows is not much optimized for touch(Yes, I know windows 10 has a tab mode and better support for touch) but the apps are not at all made for touch. I have experienced this because i have a windows tablet, which I use for sketching and other drawing hobby.
> 
> 2)Adobe software does not have good support for touch, because they were not made that way.
> 
> ...



But at least I can say, touch would be a different experience right? I am ok with the fact that all apps does not support it as of now (you never know what happens in future)

Secondly, I know, i5 would be a safe option for future. But still I think, i3 would be more than enough for me for the work that I need to know.

Confused!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 22, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> But at least I can say, touch would be a different experience right? I am ok with the fact that all apps does not support it as of now (you never know what happens in future)
> 
> Secondly, I know, i5 would be a safe option for future. But still I think, i3 would be more than enough for me for the work that I need to know.
> 
> Confused!



Listen to the views and opinions of the experts as above.
In fact I was hell bent on getting a touch screen based laptop,that too based on amd ryzen 4k series.

Ultimately satisfaction is an aberration of our mind,our thoughts,which is actually a big zero in itself.

WHATEVER BEST GAMING RIG OR LAPTOP YOU WIN OR ACHIEVE...YOUR SATISFACTION THIRST WILL NEVER EVER END.

In that case,take your own decision after consulting with our expert brothers.

If touch screen is your priority,go for Samsung S6/S7 Tablet( comes with stylus)...under Android OS ecosystem.
You will never regret for your purchase.

What @omega44-xt  and @RumbaMon19  has expressed as their views is truly laudable and very much beneficial for your purchase.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 22, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> But at least I can say, touch would be a different experience right? I am ok with the fact that all apps does not support it as of now (you never know what happens in future)
> 
> Secondly, I know, i5 would be a safe option for future. But still I think, i3 would be more than enough for me for the work that I need to know.
> 
> Confused!



1)Not much different but I felt it difficult rather. Because it is difficult to perform some mouse specific tasks on a touch laptop... But again it is a personal preference.

2)I am 100% sure core i3 will start lagging even on basic usage, as it did with me so better go with core i5.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 22, 2020)

@bad_till_bones  , Better not to buy core-i3 that too with touch based laptop.
If possible get a Ryzen 3k series touchscreen based laptop. Ryzen 4k will be the best.

In fact core-i5 10th GEN. will also be a very good buy,since you are not into gaming.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 22, 2020)

Guys, after all the suggestions finalizing this -

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08GD9QM9B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_pRHUFbN45BKCH?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Thanks to all of you for the time n valuable inputs.

Cheers.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 22, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Got it.
> 
> "PS: Touchscreens on laptops aren't as useful for most people as they think." - please throw some light on this statement.  Do you mean that the touchscreen stops functioning after a while or it's not that smooth or what?  Because, I have a clear set of jobs that I would be doing via touchscreen.


I meant, the touchscreen on laptops is a feature which people fancy but later on don't use much. If you are drawing, then maybe it helps.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 22, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Guys, after all the suggestions finalizing this -
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08GD9QM9B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_pRHUFbN45BKCH?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> Thanks to all of you for the time n valuable inputs.
> ...


Good choice for your requirements.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 22, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Guys, after all the suggestions finalizing this -
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08GD9QM9B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_pRHUFbN45BKCH?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> Thanks to all of you for the time n valuable inputs.
> ...


Enjoy your Purchase.

Buddy,please post some reviews of your usage. Screen quality,speed,functionality of the 2-in-1 laptop.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 22, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Good choice for your requirements.



Thanks. 



kg11sgbg said:


> Enjoy your Purchase.
> 
> Buddy,please post some reviews of your usage. Screen quality,speed,functionality of the 2-in-1 laptop.



Sure bro.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 28, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Guys, after all the suggestions finalizing this -
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08GD9QM9B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_pRHUFbN45BKCH?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> Thanks to all of you for the time n valuable inputs.
> ...



Could not buy the laptop at that time due to some family emergency. 

And this lappy is around 68k now (was 61k at that time).

Just a second thought, should I go for this -

*www.amazon.in/dp/B086LQVR3C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_iQH6FbCR2WDAE
Pls suggest.  Or any other good choice in touchscreen lappy around 65k. Cheers.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 29, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Could not buy the laptop at that time due to some family emergency.
> 
> And this lappy is around 68k now (was 61k at that time).
> 
> ...


Get the first one because of bigger display & higher capacity SSD.

R5 4500U is more powerful but these laptops aren't exactly made for high-performance tasks, still, if you need the extra performance and/or even smaller footprint, Ryzen one is the way to go. Also, Envy is generally better built than Pavilion, has a better battery life (listed 7hrs vs 16hrs) & display (45% NTSC 250nits vs 72% NTSC 300nits with Gorilla Glass).

So decide on your priorities. Storage can be replaced later if required, though.

For non-touchscreen:
*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Integrated-Graphics-Graphite-81YM002TIN/dp/B087D3VVW3/


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Get the first one because of bigger display & higher capacity SSD.
> 
> R5 4500U is more powerful but these laptops aren't exactly made for high-performance tasks, still, if you need the extra performance and/or even smaller footprint, Ryzen one is the way to go. Also, Envy is generally better built than Pavilion, has a better battery life (listed 7hrs vs 16hrs) & display (45% NTSC 250nits vs 72% NTSC 300nits with Gorilla Glass).
> 
> ...



What about this one?

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08D5F4B6M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_PrS6FbZQY7SGC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 29, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> What about this one?
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08D5F4B6M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_PrS6FbZQY7SGC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Seems like 512GB SSD variant of the Envy you mentioned earlier. You can get good 1TB NVMe SSD for under 8k on sales (Kingston A2000), you just have to reinstall OS on it (key will be linked to mobo so will get applied for Win10 Home, claim MS Office to your MS account).


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Seems like 512GB SSD variant of the Envy you mentioned earlier. You can get good 1TB NVMe SSD for under 8k on sales (Kingston A2000), you just have to reinstall OS on it (key will be linked to mobo so will get applied for Win10 Home, claim MS Office to your MS account).


Ok got it.

Btw if I stick to 256gb variant of the envy..... Hope it's better than the Pavillion 360 one?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 30, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Ok got it.
> 
> Btw if I stick to 256gb variant of the envy..... Hope it's better than the Pavillion 360 one?


It seems like the better one, as I said earlier Pavilion has a bigger display & higher-capacity SSD but Envy has many other improvements.


omega44-xt said:


> Get the first one because of bigger display & higher capacity SSD.
> 
> R5 4500U is more powerful but these laptops aren't exactly made for high-performance tasks, still, if you need the extra performance and/or even smaller footprint, Ryzen one is the way to go. Also, Envy is generally better built than Pavilion, has a better battery life (listed 7hrs vs 16hrs) & display (45% NTSC 250nits vs 72% NTSC 300nits with Gorilla Glass).
> 
> ...


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 30, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> It seems like the better one, as I said earlier Pavilion has a bigger display & higher-capacity SSD but Envy has many other improvements.



Many other improvements like?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 30, 2020)

bad_till_bones said:


> Many other improvements like?


This


omega44-xt said:


> R5 4500U is more powerful but these laptops aren't exactly made for high-performance tasks, still, if you need the extra performance and/or even smaller footprint, Ryzen one is the way to go. Also, Envy is generally better built than Pavilion, has a better battery life (listed 7hrs vs 16hrs) & display (45% NTSC 250nits vs 72% NTSC 300nits with Gorilla Glass).


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 11, 2021)

Is this equivalent or better than the Envy one -

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08Q4H4YSX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_q2d.FbX6QNKJN
The Envy one is here for quick reference -

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08D5F4B6M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_.3d.Fb3S5DTCG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 11, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> Is this equivalent or better than the Envy one -
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08Q4H4YSX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_q2d.FbX6QNKJN
> The Envy one is here for quick reference -
> ...


Buddy,exactly WHAT YOU NEED?
Your, Budget?????????????


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 11, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Buddy,exactly WHAT YOU NEED?
> Your, Budget?????????????


Lol...pls don't shout.

Actually, I was prepared for the Envy one and today only saw this Asus one.....so for confused.....

Which one is bette between the two?

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08Q4H4YSX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_q2d.FbX6QNKJN
or

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08D5F4B6M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_.3d.Fb3S5DTCG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Thanks.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 11, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> Lol...pls don't shout.
> 
> Actually, I was prepared for the Envy one and today only saw this Asus one.....so for confused.....
> 
> ...


The HP Envy one is BEST choice,but for one caveat.
RAM can't be upgraded.It is soldered.

If the ASUS laptop has upgradeability for RAM,then eyes closed go for this one. Else the Envy.
Room for modification ALWAYS A MUST FOR LAPTOPS,whatver other features may be.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 11, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> Is this equivalent or better than the Envy one -
> 
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08Q4H4YSX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_q2d.FbX6QNKJN
> The Envy one is here for quick reference -
> ...


R5 4500U is still a bit better but i5 11th gen has closed the gap a lot compared to 10th gen. 11th gen has superior single core performance though.

ASUS VivoBook Flip 14 TP470EA   | 2-in-1 PCs | ASUS India
There's no mention of RAM slot, so I doubt it has a RAM slot. From the spec sheet, Envy has a better display with a bigger battery as well. 

I would say Envy is still the better choice. Zenbooks are the ones that compete with Envy.


----------

